# Take the BabyTalk Sleep Survey



## momma2libby (Apr 1, 2007)

I saw this in the most recent issue of Babytalk and figured I would share the link here:
http://snap-surveys.com/wc/bt/


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

done


----------



## Keirasmommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Done here too!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I took it too and answered for what I was doing when my kids were babies.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

finito!


----------



## mom2snugbugs (Nov 28, 2006)

Done


----------



## Mbella (Apr 5, 2007)

Done!


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

done as well


----------



## Amberoxy (Dec 20, 2007)

Done


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I did it too.


----------



## MommytoHHH (Sep 12, 2006)

Done


----------



## ed_tricia (Feb 12, 2007)

Done!


----------



## ed_tricia (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

add me in/nak


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i did it too


----------



## Miranda2r14 (Jan 20, 2008)

I filled it out but I used my own definition of STTN. If baby and momma get up refreshed in the morning no matter how many times baby wakes to eat. I nurse and side-lay so I barely even wake up when he's hungry. I get more sleep than crib mommies I bet


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Done


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I love it when they let you answer with what you're planning to do.








in the comments at the end I told them that the question about whether using cribs meant people were selfish about their own sleep was silly since lots of people do sleep sharing so they can get more sleep.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

Done. that was fun. I so love having my DD in bed with me.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miranda2r14* 
I filled it out but I used my own definition of STTN. If baby and momma get up refreshed in the morning no matter how many times baby wakes to eat. I nurse and side-lay so I barely even wake up when he's hungry.

Yeah, I did that as well. DS does STTN almost always now, but he did his sweet little night wakings for a while there, and I was still well rested because I just flopped the boob out and went back to sleep, listening to his angel breathing.


----------



## sarahtdubb (Apr 30, 2007)

Did it too... and I kind of take issue with how the survey opens-

"Nothing dictates the quality of a new parent's life more than the quality-and more important, the quantity!-of her little tyke's sleep. "

Personally, and maybe this is because we haven't been plagued by sleep problems (and I don't consider my son sleeping with me and nursing every hour a problem, because we're surviving!), but there are plenty of other factors that have more importance to my quality of life--like my relationship with my husband! and my baby!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Did it. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## joanq (Oct 27, 2005)

Answered it







My son is a bit too old LOL, but I answered for when he was 2.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Done! I wonder if we will skew their expected results?


----------



## menomena (Jun 14, 2007)

aw we broke it! it's not loading for me.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

It won't load for me, either.


----------



## nataliebassoon (Feb 20, 2008)

I can't get it to load either. . . will somebody post when they find it working again?


----------



## jessica_lizette (Feb 3, 2008)

It's working now.


----------



## Codi's Mama (Jun 15, 2006)

worked for me today!


----------



## cndnveggie (Jul 2, 2007)

Done!

I always find it funny when I'm asked when DS started STTN - how do I answer? He STTN from 2mo to 3mo, then from 6mo to 7mo, and again from 9mo to 10mo? Oh, and I consider STTN if he only wakes up to nurse once, because then he's going at least 5-6 hours at some point, right? But I don't count if he wakes up and just needs to be settled to sleep again. It's so not a straightforward answer!!!


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

Done.


----------



## jbirdbrain (Mar 27, 2007)

Done!


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Done.


----------



## shanahan (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks for the link! I think it will be good for them to get a full picture of night time parenting (and its good to have co-sleepers included!)


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

I did it! I also commented


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

I took it!


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Done!


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Done and I commented. Please no flames from those who use cribs.


----------



## texanatheart (Sep 10, 2007)

Done. Thanks for posting!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Done! I wonder if we will skew their expected results?









Oh, I sure hope so!!!!


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipmummy* 
Done and I commented. Please no flames from those who use cribs.

"real mama's sleep with their babies; not cage them".

If you don't want to be flamed, don't say mean and inflammatory things! Cribs actually work for some babies. There *are* "real mamas", even here, whose babies sleep better in cribs, and they still respond to their babies' needs.


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

:

That original "quote" was the one phrased like a flame, and could easily be taken quite offensively. I think it's far more important to go with what works for the individual family/child.


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

My son slept in a crib and I take no offense to this. It really is a cage. If I choose to leave the baby alone, a cage is the safest place to be-like a kennel for a dog. I also used a tether (read: leash) with my son during his run-away phase and I had a couple of strangers make comments. I replied, "you have no problem putting your baby in a cage at night".

The offensive part of this comment is the "real mama's" phrase. That is wear the judgement lies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipmummy* 
Done and I commented. Please no flames from those who use cribs.

"real mama's sleep with their babies; not cage them".


----------



## ~Stephanie~ (Oct 15, 2007)

I took the survey.







:


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Done


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

Fatto!!
(Done in Italian)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Done! I wonder if we will skew their expected results?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *texanatheart* 
Done. Thanks for posting!

Oh, I sure hope so!!!!

















:
Me too!!!


----------



## GoGirlGo (May 21, 2005)

done


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Done!


----------



## RachelSerena (Aug 4, 2006)

Did it!


----------



## sophi4ka (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miranda2r14* 
I filled it out but I used my own definition of STTN. If baby and momma get up refreshed in the morning no matter how many times baby wakes to eat. I nurse and side-lay so I barely even wake up when he's hungry. I get more sleep than crib mommies I bet

















:

Done


----------



## tubulidentata2 (Aug 6, 2006)

Done.

I wish I had used your definition of STTN!


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

"Sleeping through the night and the obsession about quantity and quality of sleep is a peculiarity of the dominant white American culture. Furthermore, getting "eight straight" hours of sleep is a cultural norm, not a biological requirement. Try talking to an anthropologist, or better yet, parents in other cultures, and stop perpetuating this cultural obsession as a biological imperative."

I responded that my baby STTN at 0-3mo, because he did. He doesn't need to wake up to eat, 'cause I'm right there!


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
"Sleeping through the night and the obsession about quantity and quality of sleep is a peculiarity of the dominant white American culture. Furthermore, getting "eight straight" hours of sleep is a cultural norm, not a biological requirement. Try talking to an anthropologist, or better yet, parents in other cultures, and stop perpetuating this cultural obsession as a biological imperative."

I responded that my baby STTN at 0-3mo, because he did. He doesn't need to wake up to eat, 'cause I'm right there!



















Usually I'm irritated by the stuff at bt, but this survey actually had some answer choices I could choose!


----------

